# Thanksgiving Victorian Diner Place Cards to cut out



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

These Victorian cards print out 3 to a page.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you print yours?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I printed a test sheet. I showed them to Melissa, she is going to her daughter's tomorrow, but she didn't want them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You really did that? Then where is the link? 

Even though I won't do anything with it. I don't even have a dining room table.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I just saved the picture and then printed it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess if anyone here really wanted to print them out they could search for the link you found.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I can print it from the pic here on the forum. Just save it as a file and name it, then print it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, didn't try that but when I was going to experiment Google found the image for me. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you too, PJ.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ye


robin416 said:


> Huh, didn't try that but when I was going to experiment Google found the image for me.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you too, PJ.


Yes, you figure if I can find it on the technology machine, anyone can. I hope your day is good! It's 52 degrees here and still raining off and on. This is supposed to be the driest part of the year here but my well in the basement is over the top. The ponds are all over full and I haven't been able to do any digging. Good weather for ducks only! There were 10,800 new Covid cases in Ohio yesterday and the Governor is leaning toward shutting everything back down. Right now there is a curfew. Both my kids are having very small immediate family gatherings in Cleveland. I'm going to work on the John Deere crawler today and maybe try to put the antique set of steel wheels on one of the Ford tractors for when I have to get in the woods. The water is eighteen inches deep in places.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Part of my issue sometimes is just not being curious about some stuff. I'll dig deep for medical information but other stuff not so much.

We've got something coming this way right now. I went out to call my birds home for the third time since 7 AM when I kept hearing rumbling. I got everyone but Baby up. He's going to get wet. I looked at the radar it's a nasty front.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ye


robin416 said:


> Huh, didn't try that but when I was going to experiment Google found the image for me.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you too, PJ.


Yes, you figure if I can find it on the technology machine, anyone can. I hope your day is good! It's 52 degrees here and still raining off and on. This


robin416 said:


> Part of my issue sometimes is just not being curious about some stuff. I'll dig deep for medical information but other stuff not so much.
> 
> We've got something coming this way right now. I went out to call my birds home for the third time since 7 AM when I kept hearing rumbling. I got everyone but Baby up. He's going to get wet. I looked at the radar it's a nasty front.


It's supposed to be possible thunder showers here today, none yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, it came rolling through. Heavy rain and Baby got wet. So did I. I couldn't stand him just standing there in the rain so I went out. I was able to push him into the Guinea pen.

It's 72 right now but it's not supposed to last. I guess at some point early in the week our nights are going to be below freezing for a bit.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, it came rolling through. Heavy rain and Baby got wet. So did I. I couldn't stand him just standing there in the rain so I went out. I was able to push him into the Guinea pen.
> 
> It's 72 right now but it's not supposed to last. I guess at some point early in the week our nights are going to be below freezing for a bit.


The nights have been right around freezing here, some nights above, some nights below. The rain has tapered off for now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you ever get the t-storms? Or just rain? 

Our night time temps have been well above freezing so far. This threat of below freezing this early is unusual.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We got a couple short thunderstorms which rolled through, not much wind though, which is good. It's damp and 46 right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get prepared, if my temps are going to drop like a rock I'll bet yours will too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Probably, I don't really want any more weather extremes right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

None of us does. There's no opportunity to get used to it.


----------

